# Few Random Pics



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Just a few other pics i got of the fids today! 








Snickers with his scrawny long legs, lol!









Bailee looking pretty for Cookie









Elsie with Snickers in the background









Bailee serenading his sweetheart









Blink and Oz









Blink









The two greedies, Ozzie and Gracie, apparently couldn't share









The ever-so-handsome Snickers


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

omg Snickers and Elsie are so grown up!!! they are all in beautiful condition Bea...lol Cookie always looks so unimpressed by Bailee's attempts...like she's thinking good lord he's doing it again...whats the best exit strategy! i love Oz and Gracie....Gracie is like im bigger so its mine!! cute pics Bea!! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

awwwwwwww very sweet


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Awesome photos, you've got gorgeous birdies. 

I'm thinking about "accidentally" bringing 2 budgies home on Thursday, lol. I'm dying to get one or two. :blush:


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Do you still have that little blue girl?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Nah, sadly my 2 little cousins ended up keeping her. They kept changing their mind and I wasn't going to be stuffed around otherwise I'd have her here with me by now. Not that they deserve to keep her.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Well i think you'd love getting a couple of baby boy budgies - we're heading in the right time for them to be available too!


----------



## LoveBilly (Dec 4, 2008)

cute birdies, especially Blink and Oz. I love their names!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Bea said:


> Well i think you'd love getting a couple of baby boy budgies - we're heading in the right time for them to be available too!


Can I ask you a question. Probably gonna sound silly but I know nothing about budgies - how can you tell if they're male or female?

I'm going to be either going today or tomorrow to the Pet Store and they have a cage with baby budgies (weaned of course) but I don't wanna pick up a male and female instead of 2 males.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

In a proper baby budgie, you want to avoid any with a white/blueish cere (bit above beak). White rings around the nostrils are a sure sign of a female baby.  Look for:








Solid pink/purple/bruised looking ceres

Not:








White rings around the nostrils

It can be tricky to tell if you're not experienced, but when there are both males and females in a cage you can usually pick the difference.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are looking cuter than ever  Looks like Gracie is not a sharer


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

You've got such lovley birds! ^_^


----------

